

Bing Ads - mlinsey
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=ADB303ECB3C92C0C

======
mlinsey
I think the first two here are pretty clever, even though I'm not sure most
people will get it the first time they watch them.

The third one just confused me. Apparently, Google's confusing search results
caused the economic crisis?

